# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Trong cuộc đời này, ta sẽ có được rất nhiều mối quan hệ khác nhau, tên gọi khác nhau, mang lại những cảm xúc khác nhau. Nhưng có một quan hệ, nó khiến

## nganmai68

Cocobay Đà Nẵng trình làng condotel siêu phẩm tháng 9 mang tên "Coco Wonderland Resort".
- Chỉ với duy nhất 720 triệu anh chị hoàn toàn kiếm ít nhất 200tr mỗi năm từ Coco Wonderland Resort - cam kết từ chúng tôi sở hữu ngay trọn vẹn căn condotel 4* sổ hồng lâu dài - Cocobay Đà Nẵng:

Cam kết lợi nhuận tối thiểu 12%/năm trong 08 năm đầu.
Chia sẻ lợi nhuận giữa khách hàng và chủ đầu tư theo tỷ lệ 80%: 20% từ năm thứ 9 trở đi* tương đương 17%/ năm.
Quản lý, cập nhật ngay mọi báo cáo về tài chính và doanh kinh doanh định kỳ.
Hỗ trợ vay vốn lên đến 60% giá trị căn condotel trong 15 năm.
Bàn giao full nội thất tiêu chuẩn 4 sao quốc tế.
Được sử dụng miễn phí hơn 30 tiện ích giải trí hiện đại của khu tổ hợp. Trong toàn hệ thống Empire.
Thoả thích du lịch Đà Nẵng với 15 đêm nghỉ đẳng cấp mỗi năm.
Không tốn công vận hành, quản lý. Đơn vị quản lý nước ngoài chuyên nghiệp.
Được cấp sổ hồng - Sở hữu vĩnh viễn, pháp lý rõ ràng, sinh lợi trọn đời.

Với ý tưởng xây dựng theo mô hình xứ sở thần tiên như trong những câu chuyện cổ tích, dự án Coco Wonderland Resort như đưa khách lưu trú quay trở lại tuổi thơ với nhiều tiện ích độc đáo. Đặc biệt, Coco Wonderland Resort sở hữu sân trượt băng và khu vui chơi trong tuyết lớn nhất Việt Nam.
Tổng quan dự án:
Diện tích đất 12.008m2.
Thiết kế: 1 tầng hầm, 3 tầng khối đế, 28 tầng condotel.
Số lượng căn hộ: 700 căn.
Giá khởi điểm: 39,5 triệu/m2 (Chưa VAT).
Ngay từ hôm nay, quý khách có thể đặt 50 triệu để giữ chỗ những căn đẹp nhất. Coco Wonderland Resort không chỉ là giải pháp đầu tư tài chính trọn đời, mà còn là cách tích lũy tài sản ổn định cho thế hệ sau.

Để nhận thông tin, bảng giá, chính sách, quý khách vui lòng:
Gọi Hotline từ Chủ Đầu Tư: 0909 80 91 96.
Email: info.cocobayempire@gmail.com

http://cocobay-condotel.com/Untitled-design-7.jpg

----------

